# Unknown language: njammy



## Nunty

This showed up in an e-mail list that is devoted to lacemaking, but which sometimes strays to other thread-related crafts. The person who wrote it is not a native English-speaker.



> the reason i was looking for wooden knitting needles is that I have now a pear of german ebony
> needles and they feel so njammy to work in
> it is like you are not carrying those needles



I am not able to understand if _njammy_ is phonetic spelling of some word in English (I don't think so) or is a word in another language. Any ideas? The rest of the post (before and after the quoted text) does not talk about the _njammy_ German ebony knitting needles.

Thanks!


----------



## CapnPrep

"Yummy"? As in _lekker_.


----------



## Flaminius

Perhaps it is just _jammy_?  The link does not mention this but I think I have seen the adjective used for "easy" or "smooth" in casual speeches.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, both. I guess we'll have to leave it at that because I don't want to risk hurting her feelings by telling her I don't have a clue what she means.  I'll just continue assuming that it is an adjective indicating approbation or pleasure.


----------



## Joannes

CapnPrep said:


> "Yummy"? As in _lekker_.


Yes, probably. <Njammie> would be the more conventional way to write it in Dutch (pronunciation /ñámi/).


----------

